
Inside the E-4B NAOC Doomsday Plane - gscott
https://theaviationist.com/2014/01/08/tour-inside-e-4b-naoc/
======
Boothroid
Love it. What I find interesting is how much of this tech that puts the US
easily in a position of global dominance is actually quite prosaic - it's a
747 and uses tech that's well known - but nowhere else can field this type of
capability. Similarly with aircraft carriers, the advantages don't seem to be
in the tech per se, but in the organisation, investment and will required to
make it happen. Or perhaps it's just that they keep the UFO tech really well
hidden :)

